# Oprah - October 14th



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is anyone watching or did watch Oprah today about livestock food farms and the treatment of animals??


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh I missed it! Was that the same one where she talks about puppy mills and backyard breeders? I missed that one to. I start work at 4:00. 

Was it good?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry , I don't watch very much Day time TV.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Details details!! I don't get that channel yet :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No it was about how our meat animals are treated when they are raised in big breeding areas for mass production for food. It was just aweful!!!!!!!!!

I am so glad that we raise alot of our own stuff or trade for it. I was so sad. You might be able to stream line it through the TV channel - ABC, NBC, or CBS - which ever it comes in on in your area.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

We don't get ANY of the ABC,NBC,FOX,CBS or anything yet. But we applied for it so hopefully we will get it ray:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

It really is sad how our food is treated. We used to treat our farm animals so much more humanely before we started factory farming them. The additives we add to the meat. It is horrible. I try to buy meat from our local butcher. I am seriously thinking of getting some meat chickens for next year and raising them. We have a processing plant that will take them near us.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man,,,wish I would have seen it! That sounds really interesting.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We are looking at doing 100 chicks in the spring for meat. My friend was telling me about doing that and you only need 6-8 weeks and then they go to butcher. There is an Amish lady not far that will take 20 at a time. She kills, plucks, cleans, and everything and you bring your ziplocks that night and bag them and take them home. She charges 2.00 a head to do it! Can't beat that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was still at home butchering time was for me the worst....especially the fowl! My granny used to use the "hot water" method of de-feathering.....yuk!  ever smell wet feathers. And those animals were always well taken care of before they met their maker, just not "pets".


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

My Gram chopped off their heads and threw them under a bushel basket--I didn't know why she did that so one day I kicked the basket off and thst da**ed chicken ran towards me! I was so scared I actuall peed my pants :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That's exactly why I don't eat commercially produced meat and dairy and eggs anymore and one reason why I got my goaties...

My husband and I haven't bought any meat in a store/restaurant in almost 2 years. We've only been eating wild game that we "clean" ourselves (because you never know what you're gonna get back when someone else does it). I think my breaking point came when I read "Fast Food Nation"...


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

For those you who are looking for more humane chicken. Check out these birds. http://www.jmhatchery.com/Colored-Range-Chicks-p5.html

They are "old time" meat chickens. Not those poor deformed chickens that get so huge so fast their legs are known to break if you don't butcher them on time.


----------

